# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Πειραιάς >  Νέος στη παρέα-Νίκαια

## angeln20

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.Πήρα και εγώ τον αέρα και άρχισα να στήνω τα πιάτα και τα ποτήρια στη ταράτσα αύριο το πρωί που θα έχω και καλώδιο θα δοκιμάσω ενα σκάν.  ::  Εύχομαι να βρώ κάποιον για σύνδεση(Παιδική Στέγη here)  ::  
#id 8084.
Φιλικά Νίκος

----------


## pilgrim

Ελα φιλε μου αντε με το καλο.Εγω μενω παρα πολυ κοντα σου κοντα στο δημοτικο που εχει λιγο πιο πανω κοντα στην εκκλησια στην παναγιτσα.Ειμαι προς το παρον client.Κανε scan και πες μας τι βρηκες και ποιους.....

----------


## KYROS

Είμαστε όλοι γείτονες είμαι και εγώ client στο ίδιο AP με τον pilgrim 
Εσύ έχεις 2 επιλογές η στον sv1gft 4263 στην Θηβών που είμαστε και εμείς, η στον sv1gfv 4272 στο 3ο νεκροταφείο.

Δες εδώ http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=7137

----------


## angeln20

Aντιμετωπίζω ένα μικρό πρόβλημα....Δεν ξέρω που να βρώ καλώδιο 2m για να συνδέσω το feeder με το A.P.Εδώ στη Νίκαια ξέρει κανείς κάποιο κατάστημα γιαυτό?Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## aangelis

> Aντιμετωπίζω ένα μικρό πρόβλημα....Δεν ξέρω που να βρώ καλώδιο 2m για να συνδέσω το feeder με το A.P.Εδώ στη Νίκαια ξέρει κανείς κάποιο κατάστημα γιαυτό?Ευχαριστώ!


Καλογρής, Π.Ράλλη μετα το ταχυδρομείο 3 τετράγωνα στο δεξί σου χέρι κατεύθυνση προς Αθήνα.

Εχει H200 που ειναι λιγο χειρότερο απο LMR400. Εκει θα βρεις και τα κατάλληλα ntype βύσματα για το καλώδιο.

----------


## angeln20

To feeder κοιτάει στο village έκανα scan αλλά δεν βρήκα τίποτα.Από το wap54g που έχω συνέδεσα το feeder στην δεξιά υποδοχή.  ::

----------


## KYROS

Το wap54G πρέπει να το γυρίσεις σε client – βγάλε την δεύτερη κεραία , αλλά σε βλέπω να παιδεύεσαι το μοντέλο αυτό δεν είναι συμβατό με άλλα AP είχα και εγώ το ίδιο και το ξεφορτώθηκα.

----------


## angeln20

To έχω γυρίσει σε client από το web conf. έβγαλά και τη κεραία αλλά τίποτα.Θα γυρίσω το πιάτο πρός άλλη πλευρά να δώ....Ρε γμτ και το φαβταζόμουν πιο απλό  ::

----------


## KYROS

Καταρχήν μην απογοητεύεσαι, όταν τελικά θα συνδεθείς θα δεις πόσο απλό ήταν.
Τώρα θα παιδευτείς αφού δεν έχεις βοήθεια από κάποιον αλλά θα μάθεις πολλά.
Καλύτερα πήγαινε στον χάρτη δες στην περιοχή σου ποιοι είναι κοντά σου και έλεγξε αν έχεις οπτική επαφή.
Στείλε μήνυμα να σου δώσει IP και κάνε ανάλογες ρυθμίσεις.

http://www.ngia.awmn/content/Tutorials/PlugMeIn/

----------


## vmanolis

Που ακριβώς βρίσκεσαι ;  ::  
Πηγαίνοντας στο πατρικό μου στην Νίκαια (Πλ. Κρήνης) περνάω "σουβλάκι" όλη την Νίκαια σχεδόν, ανεβαίνοντας π.χ. την Γρεβενών.  ::  
Εγώ είμαι χαμηλά κοντά στην Θηβών, αλλά για ένα scan με τον φορητό μου + κάρτα + κεραία θα το παλέψουμε.  :: 
Χτες εξάλλου ήμουν στις ταράτσες των *STEL10S* και *quam*.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Παιδιά, πήγα σήμερα το απόγευμα να κάνω scan στο "Πλαγκτον" *angeln20*.
Ανεβαίνοντας στην ταράτσα του *οκταόροφου* κτιρίου αυτό που είδα είναι ότι είναι σε τέλειο σημείο. Έχει 360ο οπτικό πεδίο.  ::  
Δεν υπάρχει κάτι να εμποδίζει την θέα σε ακτίνα... χιλιομέτρων. Είναι το κάτι άλλο.  ::  
Και να σκεφτεί κάποιος ότι είχε ψιλοαπογοητευθεί γιατί σε "πρόχειρο" scan με ένα πιάτο σε WAP54AG της Linksys δεν έπιασε κάτι ιδιαίτερο.  ::  
Όταν βγάλει φωτογραφίες από την ταράτσα (του το συνέστησα) θα καταλάβετε.  ::  
Μια ματιά στο αρχείο τύπου NetStumbler θα... σας πείσει.  ::  
Άλλος ένα νέος κόμβος (και τι κόμβος) στην Νίκαια λοιπόν.  ::  
Άντε να τους φάμε μπαμπέσικα παιδιά.  ::

----------


## petzi

έφυγες για gft....
Τουλάχιστον του έστησες την κεραία του ανθρώπου?
και αλήθεια... στο scan γιατί απουσιάζουν τόσα nodes από τα βόρεια (Κορυδαλλός, Νεάπολη, Κερατσίνι) αφού έχει τόσο καλή θέα? 
Sabotage μας κάνετε κύριε vmanolis?
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## angeln20

Eυχαριστώ το Μανόλη για το scan σήμερα.Μόλις κατέβηκα από τη ταράτσα έχοντας τελειώσει με το δικό μου scan.Βρήκα τον 4272.

----------


## vmanolis

Όταν κοινοποιηθούν οι φωτό από την ταράτσα θα λυθούν όλες οι απορίες σας και κυρίως θα... σκάσουν κάποιοι από την ζήλια τους.  ::  
Το scan έγινε με μια grid Pacific Wireless των 15db (ναι, είναι αυτή που χρησιμοποιήθηκε στο scan του *gini* #7590) και Cisco LMC352.
Πιστεύω όμως ότι λόγω πληθώρας ευρημάτων/κόμβων εξαιτίας του πολύ καλού σημείου, ίσως δεν πρόλαβε να πιάσει κάποιους κόμβους. ¨ενα δεύτερο και πιο λεπτομερές-υπομονετικό scan ίσως "βγάλει" κι άλλα στην φόρα.  ::  
Πάντως για πρώτη εκτίμηση είναι προφανές ότι αν έχει λίγη όρεξη θα αποτελέσει άνετα έναν κεντρικότατο κόμβο για όλη την περιοχή.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Όταν κοινοποιηθούν οι φωτό από την ταράτσα θα λυθούν όλες οι απορίες σας και κυρίως θα... σκάσουν κάποιοι από την ζήλια τους.  ::  
Το scan έγινε με μια grid Pacific Wireless των 15db (ναι, είναι αυτή που χρησιμοποιήθηκε στο scan του *gini* #7590) και Cisco LMC352.
Πιστεύω όμως ότι λόγω πληθώρας ευρημάτων/κόμβων εξαιτίας του πολύ καλού σημείου, ίσως δεν πρόλαβε να πιάσει κάποιους κόμβους. Ένα δεύτερο και πιο λεπτομερές-υπομονετικό scan ίσως "βγάλει" κι άλλα στην φόρα.  ::  
Πάντως για πρώτη εκτίμηση είναι προφανές ότι αν έχει λίγη όρεξη θα αποτελέσει άνετα έναν κεντρικότατο κόμβο για όλη την περιοχή.  ::

----------


## KYROS

Σωστά ο 7242 είναι ο ποιο κοντινός σου.
Μπράβο στον vmanolis που σε βοήθησε, πράγμα λίγο σπάνιο εδώ…

----------


## vmanolis

> ...
> Μπράβο στον vmanolis που σε βοήθησε, πράγμα λίγο σπάνιο εδώ…


Και να μην ήθελα να βοηθήσω τους νέους, δεν μου επιτρέπεται από τις αρχές που μου έδωσε ο... *mojiro*.
Όταν δεν ήξερα πως γίνεται το scan παρόλο που είχα φορητό+κάρτα+κεραία και ο Μιχάλης ήρθε και με βοήθησε, δεν μπορώ να μείνω απαθής στις "εκκλήσεις" των νέων για βοήθεια-καθοδήγηση.
Αυτό προσπαθώ να τους το περάσω και εγώ με την σειρά μου. Να μην "χάνοντε" στην πολυθρόνα τους και δεν ξεκουνάνε με τίποτα όταν γίνουν κομβούχοι και τους ζητάει τα "φώτα" τους ένας νέος.
Χτες ήμουν στις ταράτσες των *quam* και *STEL10S*, σήμερα στου *angeln20* και εκκρεμεί επιπλέον ο *tsio01*.
Αναπτυσόμεθα κύριοι...  ::

----------


## aangelis

> Χτες ήμουν στις ταράτσες των *quam* και *STEL10S*, σήμερα στου *angeln20* και εκκρεμεί επιπλέον ο *tsio01*.
> Αναπτυσόμεθα κύριοι...


Οποιος έχει όρεξη για κομβος από τους καινούργιους καλό θα ήταν να το συζητήσει με τον Μανόλη για να τους προχωρήσει γρήγορα.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Οποιος έχει όρεξη για κομβος από τους καινούργιους καλό θα ήταν να το συζητήσει με τον Μανόλη για να τους προχωρήσει γρήγορα.


Υποστήριξη από Μιχάλη και Αποστόλη βέβαια πάντα υπάρχει για... λεπτοδουλειές. (βλέπε Mikrotik κλπ Linux-οειδή)  ::

----------


## angeln20

Λοιπόν έχουν παρραγελθεί τα παρακάτω για το ταρατσοPC.(P3 ,1Ghz)

IDE to CompactFlash adapter 
Compact Flash 128 MB
2x Wistron CM9 Atheros 65mw 802.11a/b/g miniPCI wireless card 
Mini PCI Adaptor - Four MiniPCI Standard Slots 

Εάν κάποιος θέλει να επισημάνει κάτι σχετικά με τα παραγγελθέντα....ελεύθερα.
Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω όμως πώς θα παίρνω ρεύμα για το PC στην ταράτσα καθώς δεν υπάρχει καμία κοντινή "πηγή ηλεκρισμού",παρα μόνο ο ηλιακός!  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Για το ρεύμα τα είπαμε τηλεφωνικά.  ::  
Για τα αποτελέσματα του scan τώρα. Με την βοήθεια του WiND οι κόμβοι που "εντοπίστηκαν" έχουν ως εξής: (κατά σειρά όπως είναι στο Netstumbler)

1084---vaggos13---Αθήνα
123----tenorism----Νίκαια
1397---nikpet-------Ίλιον
1569---mixalis------Υμμητός
2615---on air-------Ηράκλειο
3119---jkond-------Ρέντης
4140---spy----------Μοσχάτο
4218---stafan-------Αθήνα
4263---svigft--------Ρέντης
4266---thunder-----Αγ. Δημήτριος
533----ΕΕ-----------Καισαριανή
6353---petaloudas--Νίκαια
7051---seaman-----Καλλιθέα
7347---metalab-----Αθήνα
838---macrx2------Νίκαια
913---ngia----------Ζωγράφου
3352---fotis80------Αθήνα
3956---philip II-----Αγ. Βαρβάρα
4272---sv1gfu------Νίκαια
736---grgs---------Αιγάλεω
7603---sv1aiz------Κορυδαλλός
3210---TOP---------Πειραιάς

Βάση των ανωτέρω, μια που *σπανιότατα* δίνεται η ευκαιρία από ένα νέο σε δημιουργία κόμβο να βοηθήσει την περιοχή με την κατά το δυνατόν καλύτερη οργάνωση των B-B link του αφού είναι σε "στρατηγικό σημείο" η θέση του, παρακαλούντε οι κυρίως οργανωτές της περιοχής όπως π.χ. *petzi*, *tenorism*, *aangelis*, *mojiro* να βρουν την βέλτιστη για την περιοχή διαχείρηση των B-B που είναι εφικτά (και είναι πολλά).  ::   ::   ::  
Εγώ προσωπικά τον ευχαριστώ που παρόλη την απειρία του, εμπιστεύθηκε τις συμβουλές μου στο θέμα του εξοπλισμού και δέχθηκε να συμβάλλει από την πρώτη του κιόλας επαφή το ΑΜΔΑ με την καλύτερη διαχείρηση του μελλοντικού κόμβου του.  ::   ::  
Σίγουρα θα αποτελέσει σημείο αναφοράς η τοποθεσία που βρίσκεται, ειδικά αν κάνει τα κατάλληλα B-B link.  ::

----------


## STEL10S

Μην ξεχασετε και εμενα στην οργανωση της περιοχης. Εχω ηδη παραγγειλει και περιμενω 3 καρτες. Ελπιζω να μην μου καθονται αχρησημοποιητες

----------


## angeln20

όλοι μαζί για κάτι καλο!Μπράβο μας χαίρομαι που υπάρχει ανταπόκριση παιδιά.Ιδιαίτερα ευχαριστώ το vmanolis που με "ανέχεται"  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> όλοι μαζί για κάτι καλο!Μπράβο μας χαίρομαι που υπάρχει ανταπόκριση παιδιά.Ιδιαίτερα ευχαριστώ το vmanolis που με "ανέχεται"


Χαίρομαι που βοηθάω στην δημιουργία ενός (απ' ότι φαίνεται) κύριου κόμβου στην περιοχή μας, ιδίως που αυτό γίνεται από το μηδέν κυριολεκτικά.  ::

----------


## angeln20

Aπ'ότι φαίνεται?Λές να μην πιάσω και τόσο?χεχε  :: 
Άντε να βρώ και τον ιστό στα μέτρα μας και είμαστε κομπλέ

----------


## vmanolis

> Aπ'ότι φαίνεται?Λές να μην πιάσω και τόσο?χεχε 
> Άντε να βρώ και τον ιστό στα μέτρα μας και είμαστε κομπλέ


Ακόμα κι αν δεν είσαι έτοιμος πριν το ταξίδι σου, μέχρι να έρθεις θα είναι όλα σεταρισμένα και με τον κατάλληλο εξοπλισμό που ήδη θα έχεις είναι δεδομένα τα B-B links.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Σήμερα που πήγα στην ταράτσα του angeln20 για να στερεώσουμε τον ιστό, έβγαλα και φωτογραφίες όπως είχα... υποσχεθεί.  ::  
Στην πρώτη και την τελευταία φαίνεται ο πύργος του Πειραιά. Στην 3381 φαίνεται στο βάθος η Άνω Νεάπολη-Κορυδαλλός, στην 3386 ο Υμητός και στην 3388 ο Προφήτης Ηλίας.  ::  
Τα συμπεράσματα... δικά σας.  :: 

Στην τελυεταία φωτό κτίριο που φαίνεται δεξιά είναι απλά η... άλλη μεριά της ταράτσας του.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Η συνέχεια...

----------


## vmanolis

Η τελευταία φωτό.  ::

----------


## aangelis

> 2x Wistron CM9 Atheros 65mw 802.11a/b/g miniPCI wireless card


Παρε και άλλες κάρτες η ταράτσα σου ειναι πολύ καλή, αλλες τόσες ή περισσότερες.

----------


## aangelis

> Βάση των ανωτέρω, μια που *σπανιότατα* δίνεται η ευκαιρία από ένα νέο σε δημιουργία κόμβο να βοηθήσει την περιοχή με την κατά το δυνατόν καλύτερη οργάνωση των B-B link του αφού είναι σε "στρατηγικό σημείο" η θέση του, παρακαλούντε οι κυρίως οργανωτές της περιοχής όπως π.χ. *petzi*, *tenorism*, *aangelis*, *mojiro* να βρουν την βέλτιστη για την περιοχή διαχείρηση των B-B που είναι εφικτά (και είναι πολλά).    
> Εγώ προσωπικά τον ευχαριστώ που παρόλη την απειρία του, εμπιστεύθηκε τις συμβουλές μου στο θέμα του εξοπλισμού και δέχθηκε να συμβάλλει από την πρώτη του κιόλας επαφή το ΑΜΔΑ με την καλύτερη διαχείρηση του μελλοντικού κόμβου του.   
> Σίγουρα θα αποτελέσει σημείο αναφοράς η τοποθεσία που βρίσκεται, ειδικά αν κάνει τα κατάλληλα B-B link.


Πρώτο βήμα ειναι να συνδέσει τους κόμβους της περιοχής που έχει τόσα προβλήματα με το ανάγλυφό της.

Προτείνω.. λινκ με petalouda, jz, petzi, gfu.

----------


## petzi

aangelis εγώ προτείνω να έρθεις εδώ ---->http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=19078&start=30

----------


## vmanolis

> aangelis εγώ προτείνω να έρθεις εδώ ---->http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=19078&start=30


Εγκρίνω και επαυξάνω...  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από angeln20
> 
> 2x Wistron CM9 Atheros 65mw 802.11a/b/g miniPCI wireless card
> 
> 
> Παρε και άλλες κάρτες η ταράτσα σου ειναι πολύ καλή, αλλες τόσες ή περισσότερες.


Στα 'λεγα για τις συνδέσεις που "σηκώνει" η ταράτσα σου.  ::   ::

----------


## vmanolis

Χτες μετά από τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία με τον Γιώργο *SV1GFU* του έδωσα το έτοιμο προς εγκατάσταση ταρατσοPC για τον κόμβο του *angeln20*, μια που αφού θα κάνει link μαζί του θέλει να του σετάρει Mikrotik 2.9.x για να "συμβαδίζει" με την έκδοση που και ο ίδιος έχει στον κόμβο του. Προφανώς μια που είναι πολύ κοντά οι κόμβοι τους και ο Νίκος είναι "εκπαιδευόμενος" ακόμα ΑΜΔΑ-ίτης, η προσφορά του Γιώργου σαν Help Desk θα είναι μεγάλη.  ::  
Κάθε βοήθεια ευπρόσδεκτη από τους γείτονες.  ::

----------


## SPANK

Έχει δεί κανένας τον papashark?

----------


## vmanolis

Χτες το μεσημεράκι μίλησα στο κινητό μαζί του, αφού οι προσπάθειες του αδερφού μου που έχει Β-Β μαζί του δεν είχαν αποτέλεσμα.
Απλά έτρεχε για δουλειές και το κινητό το είχε για κάμποση ώρα ξεχάσει αλλού.

----------


## SPANK

Tου έχω στείλει μύνημα 2 3 μέρες και χτές για ip αλλα δεν εχει φανεί

----------


## vmanolis

Σήμερα το πρωί έβαλα τον ιστό στην ταράτσα του Νίκου (*angeln20*) και περιμένει πλέον τον Γιώργο (*SV1GFU*) για να φέρει το ταρατσοPC για να μπει στην ταράτσα.  ::  
(Βλέπετε το απόγευμα είχα να ασχοληθώ με την ταράτσα του *tsio01*).

----------


## aangelis

> Σήμερα το πρωί έβαλα τον ιστό στην ταράτσα του Νίκου (*angeln20*) και περιμένει πλέον τον Γιώργο (*SV1GFU*) για να φέρει το ταρατσοPC για να μπει στην ταράτσα.  
> (Βλέπετε το απόγευμα είχα να ασχοληθώ με την ταράτσα του *tsio01*).



Τι εχει γίνει με τον φίλο μας τον angeln20;

----------


## vmanolis

> Τι εχει γίνει με τον φίλο μας τον angeln20;





> ... περιμένει πλέον τον Γιώργο (*SV1GFU*) για να φέρει το ταρατσοPC για να μπει στην ταράτσα.

----------


## vmanolis

> Τι εχει γίνει με τον φίλο μας τον angeln20;





> ... περιμένει πλέον τον Γιώργο (*SV1GFU*) για να φέρει το ταρατσοPC για να μπει στην ταράτσα.



Ελπίζω την ερχόμενη εβδομάδα ο Γιώργος SV1GFU να κάνει κάποια κίνηση  ::  
(κοντεύει μήνας και ο "νέος" κόμβος με το δίκιο του διαμαρτύρεται).  ::

----------


## aangelis

> Ελπίζω την ερχόμενη εβδομάδα ο Γιώργος SV1GFU να κάνει κάποια κίνηση  
> (κοντεύει μήνας και ο "νέος" κόμβος με το δίκιο του διαμαρτύρεται).


Μανόλη, εαν δεις οτι ο Γιωργος δεν έχει χρόνο να φτιάξει το ρουτερ του angeln κανόνισε και παρ΄το να το φτιάξουμε μπαμ μπαμ.

----------


## vmanolis

> Μανόλη, εαν δεις οτι ο Γιωργος δεν έχει χρόνο να φτιάξει το ρουτερ του angeln κανόνισε και παρ΄το να το φτιάξουμε μπαμ μπαμ.


Το ίδιο μου πρότεινε και ο Περικλής.  ::  
Απλά δεν έχω καταφέρει να επικοινωνήσω ακόμα με τον Γιώργο ώστε να συννενοηθώ.  ::

----------


## KYROS

Παιδιά το LINKSYS στην περιοχή μας ξέρετε τι είναι, και από πού εκπέμπει ?

----------


## vmanolis

Σήμερα στερέωσα το πιάτο, μέσω βραχίονα, στον ιστό από σωλήνα 2".  ::  
Οπότε αύριο μένει να έρθει ο Γιώργος (*SV1GFU*) για να συνδέσει το ταρατσοPC του Νίκου (*angeln20*) που έχει εξ αρχής σετάρει, καθώς και το feeder by *philip*.  :: 
Προφανώς, στράβωσα αρκετά τα λαμάκια στην βάση του πιάτου όπου κινείται για το πάνω-κάτω, ώστε να έρθει σε αυτή την κλίση που μάλλον είναι αρκετή πιστεύω.  ::  
Στις φωτό που ακολουθούν φαίνεται όχι μόνο η όλη... εργασία, αλλά για άλλη μια φορά *Η* θέα που έχει η ταράτσα.  :: 
(Sorry για την ποιότητά τους, αλλά είναι από το κινητό μου)  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Ακούστηκε ότι σήμερα το απόγευμα θα γίνει η εγκατάσταση του ταρατσοPC στην ταράτσα του Νίκου (*angeln20*) από τον Γιώργο (*SV1GFU*).  ::   ::   ::  
Για να δούμε, θα γίνει κάτι τελικά;  ::   ::

----------


## angeln20

Θα ήθελα να ενημερώσω πώς από απόψε λειτουργεί ένα AC D-LINK και εκπέμπει μέσω μιας omni στο κανάλι 6 με ssid awmn-8084 όποιος ενδιαφέρεται και μπορεί ας ρίξει κάποιο σκάν να μου πεί.Ευχαριστώ

Μέχρι και την άλλη βδομάδα θα είναι έτοιμο πιστεύω και το ταρατσοPC με το mikrotik.

Eυχομαι καλά links  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Θα ήθελα να ενημερώσω πώς από απόψε λειτουργεί ένα *AC D-LINK*...


Προφανώς εννοείς *AP* (Access Point) όχι *AC*...  :: 
Καλά scan οι γύρω υποψήφιοι λοιπόν για σύνδεση.  ::

----------


## angeln20

ΑP Μανώλη έχεις δίκιο...
ΑC (air-condition)ακόμα δεν έχω βάλει στο Ταρατσό pc

Kαλά σκαναρίσματα οι κοντινοί...και κρατήστε με ενήμερο

----------


## vmanolis

> ΑP Μανώλη έχεις δίκιο...
> *ΑC* (air-condition)ακόμα δεν έχω βάλει στο Ταρατσό pc


Air-Condition μπορεί να μην βάλεις στο ταρατσοPC, ανεμιστηράκια όμως... σίγουρα.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## pilgrim

Τελικα εγινε τιποτα με τον angeln20?Το παλικαρι εκανε καμια διασυνδεση?Σημερα που εκανα σκαν απο ταρατσα τον επιασα αρκετα καλα και πιστευω να μπορουσαμε να κανουμε κατι , αφου ετοιμαζω κατι με τον κομβο Billaros το οποιο βεβαια ειναι στα σκαρια χωρις να εχει γινει κατι....

----------


## vmanolis

Μέσα στην εβδομάδα ο κόμβος του θα είναι "σε πλήρης λειτουργία" με τo πρώτο Β-Β.  ::  
Για να... πάρεις σειρά, επικοινώνησε με τον Νίκο (angeln20) ώστε να "καπαρώσεις" το επόμενο interface.  ::  
Έχει ήδη δεύτερη κάρτα CM9 σε αναμονή με το pigtail της και μένει μόνο δεύτερο πιάτο, βραχίονας, καλώδιο και feeder.  ::  
Θα ενημερωθείς από αυτή την ενότητα για την λειτουργία του κόμβου του.  ::

----------


## pilgrim

Οκ εγινε να σαι καλα.Αν ειναι θα του στειλω μυνημα

----------


## vmanolis

Μετά από την επιτόπια επίσκεψη σήμερα το απόγευμα στην ταράτσα του *glaukos*, είχαμε τα εξής αποτελέσματα:
Οι κόμβοι που εντοπίζονται από την ταράτσα του είναι οι *angeln20* και *SV1AIZ*.
Λόγω απόστασης και θέσης θα γίνει προσπάθεια για Β-Β με *angeln20* (εφόσον βέβαια το επιθυμεί και ο Νίκος (*angeln20*).

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=291840#291840 (internet)
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=291840#291840 (wireless)

----------


## vmanolis

Αγνοείται ο Νίκος (*angeln20*).  ::   ::  
Τον ψάχνω για να τελειώσουμε με το πρώτο Β-Β του κόμβου του. Νίκο-Νίκο, είσαι εδώ;  ::   ::  

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=298147#298147 (wireless)
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=298147#298147 (internet)

----------


## anka

Any news??????

----------


## vmanolis

> Any news??????


Δυστυχώς όχι ακόμα.  ::  
Τον ψάχνω και εγώ με κάθε τρόπο, γιατί είχα αφήσει σπίτι του την PW Grid 15db που χρησιμοποιώ για τα scan.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Λοιπόν, έχουμε και λέμε.  ::  
Ο Νίκος (*angeln20*) μόλις επέστρεψε.  ::  
Θα δω πως μπορώ να φτιάξω το πρόγραμμά μου ώστε να πάω από εκεί αφενός να πάρω την κεραία μου, αφετέρου να κάνω ένα ακόμα scan με αυτήν από την οχταόροφη πολυκατοικία όπου διαμένει.
Με τόσους νέους κόμβους στην περιοχή μας (π.χ. *anka*, *sas*, *matsoulas*) για να δούμε ποιους από τους νέους κόμβους στην περιοχή μας πιάνει για δυνατότητες επέκτασης.  ::

----------


## anka

Επιτελους, νομιζαμε οτι ειχε χασει τον δρομο ο Οδυσεας μας  ::   ::

----------


## pilgrim

Θυμαμαι που τον ειχα πιασει με σκαν ευκολα γιατι ειναι και πολυ κοντα μου.Αν ειναι να κανουμε λινκ......

----------


## anka

Και εγω ειμαι υπερ στο να βγει με εσενα ειστε παρα πολυ κοντα. Εαν χρειαστει βοηθεια ειμαι μεσα  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Επιτελους, νομιζαμε οτι ειχε χασει τον δρομο ο Οδυσεας μας


*Τον ξαναχάσαμε*.  ::   ::  
Ούτε σε τηλέφωνα απαντάει ούτε ο ίδιος πήρε κάποιο. Με ΡΜ τα ίδια.  ::  
Και να σκεφτεί κανείς ότι όταν έψαχνε τον Γιώργο και δεν τον πετύχαινε με τίποτα, του έκανε μεγάλη εντύπωση.  ::  
Τελικά όντως ότι κατηγορείς το λούζεσαι.  ::

----------


## anka

Ε Αυτα τα πραγματα δεν γινονται.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Ο μόνος που δεν γράφει κάτι τελικά στην ενότητα αυτή, είναι ο ιδοκτήτης του (μελλοντικού) κόμβου.  ::  
Εύχομαι όταν συνδεθεί να μην έχει παρόμοια παρουσία, γιατί το WiFi είπαμε δεν είναι Plug and Play. Άρα αν κολλήσει ο κόμβος, βλέπω να παρακαλάμε την ΔΕΗ να κάνει διακοπή ρεύματος ώστε να γίνει επανεκκίνηση του router.  ::  

Νίκο που είσαι;

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## vmanolis

Λοιπόν.
Σήμερα το απόγευμα είμασταν στην ταράστα του Νίκου (*angeln20*) με τον Μιχάλη (*mojiro*).
Όμως το ταρατσοPC του Νίκου μας πρόδωσε, αφού όταν ενεργοποιούσαμε την ασύρματη κάρτα, το Mikrotik κόλλαγε.
Μετά από διάφορες δοκιμές στο σπίτι πλέον με το ταρατσοPC επί πάγκου, αποδείχθηκε ότι η μία CM9 είχε πρόβλημα.
Αν βολέψει το ωράριό μας, πιθανόν αύριο να μπει σε λειτουργία ο κόμβος του. Αλλιώς πάμε για Σαββατοκύριακο.
Για να βλέπω επιθυμίες για link σιγά-σιγά.

----------


## sotiris

Άμα σας ενδιαφέρει κάποιο μακρινό λινκ, υπάρχει ο koum6984 που ψάχνεται εδώ και 3-4 μήνες να βγάλει και άλλο ΒΒ, είναι στημένος και περιμένει....  ::  

Το wind δείχνει καθαρή οπτική και 14κμ.

----------


## vmanolis

Επειδή η περιοχή μας είναι χάλια από άποψη κτιρίων, οι περισσότεροι έχουν τουλάχιστον τα μισά λινκ μακρινά.
Έτσι προσπαθούμε όσοι έχουν καλή ταράτσα να συνδέουν μεταξύ τους γειτονικές περιοχές, κάνοντας κοντινά αλλά ανέφικτα για τους άλλους λινκ. Θα επιδιώξουμε λοιπόν τέτοια λινκ πρώτα και αργότερα βλέπουμε.

----------


## anka

Επιτελους  ::  , Banzai-Pilgrim ειστε εδω???

----------


## pilgrim

Ναι εδω ειμαστε και βλεπουμε.Το θεμα ειναι με ποιον θα κανει την πρωτη του συνδεση ο angeln20 για να ξερουμε και εμεις τι θα κανουμε.Επισης αν τον βλεπει ο banzai απο την ταρατσα του θα κανει αυτος το λινκ μιας που δεν εχει εξοδο.Αν οχι θα το κανω εγω....

----------


## vmanolis

Λόγω μετάβασής του Νίκου (*angeln20*) στην σχολή του, η WiFi εργασίες αναβάλονται για το Σάββατο.  ::  




> Το θεμα ειναι με ποιον θα κανει την πρωτη του συνδεση ο angeln20 για να ξερουμε και εμεις τι θα κανουμε.Επισης αν τον βλεπει ο banzai απο την ταρατσα του θα κανει αυτος το λινκ μιας που δεν εχει εξοδο.Αν οχι θα το κανω εγω....


Ο Νίκος έχει ένα interface για "*a*". Αν κάποιος είναι διαθέσιμος εδώ κοντά, ας σφυρίξει να δοκιμάσουμε το Σάββατο.
Μάλιστα, αν μπορεί ας γυρίσει ένα interface προς την μεριά του, ώστε να κεντράρουμε απ' ευθείας σε "*a*".
http://www.wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=8084

----------


## codeoner

Φαινεται και το σπιτι μου στην τελευταια φοτο  :: 
αντε, ετοιμαστε τον να συνδεθω εκει γιατι δεν εχω καλο σημα εδω που ειμαι...
ελπιζω να μην τον ψαχνουμε τον ιδιοκτητη καθε φορα που υπαρχει προβλημα!

----------


## vmanolis

> Φενεται και το σπιτι μου στην τελεφταια φοτο


Αν μπορείς δείξε μου (στην φωτό) προς τα που είναι το σπίτι σου, ώστε όταν βάλουμε την omni, να μην υπάρχει μπροστά της ο ιστός ή κάποιο πιάτο και χάνεις σήμα.

----------


## codeoner

Στην τελευταια φοτο, πισω απο τον Ηρακλειτο (το σχολειο) αλλα η "χαζομαρα"  ::  ειναι οτι εχει χτιστει μια πολυκατοικια μπροστα τωρα προσφατα.και παλι δεν νομιζω να εχω μεγαλεσ απωλειες παντως!το σπιτι μου ειναι ακριβωσ πισω απο μια κιτρινι πολυκατοικια που φενεται στο βαθος πισω απο τον Ηρακλειτο (κατι γραφει επανω κιολας. οταν ειναι ετοιμοσ ο κομβος επικοινωνηστε μαζι μου με ΠΜ για να δοκιμασω να συνδεθω να τεσταρουμε.  ::

----------


## thanasisk30

Καλημερα σε ολους σας!Ειμαι και γω γειτονας και απεχω περιπου 200m απο τον angeln και με ενδιαφερει και μενα να φτιαχτει το ap για να συνδεθω και γω νορμαλ!  ::  
Το φανταζεστε?Ειμαι τοσο καιρο στο awmn και ακομα δεν εχω συνδεθει!(ενω εχω βοηθησει σε τοποθετηση αλλου κομβου)
Μολις τωρα τελειωσα μια cantenna που εφτιαξα.Την δοκιμασα σε ενα φιλο και δουλευει πολυ καλα!Οποτε μπορω να συνδεθω με ap ομως που ειναι κατω απο Π.Ραλλη.Περιμενω να βρω την ευκαιρια να ανεβω ταρατσα για να κανω σκαναρισμα.
Αυτα προς το παρον και ελπιζω να σας δω να τα πουμε και απο κοντα!!  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Καλώς ήλθες Θανάση.  ::  
Όποτε μπορέσεις να κάνεις ένα (σωστό) scan, σίγουρα θα βγουν χρήσιμα αποτελέσματα.  ::  
Κάποιες φωτό με την θέα από την ταράτσα σου, είναι διαθέσιμες;  ::

----------


## thanasisk30

Δυστυχως φωτογραφιες δεν υπαρχουν!  ::  
Εχω ανοιγμα προς τα νοτια και νοτιοανατολικα(προς Πειραια δηλαδη) αλλα ανατολικα και δυτικα με ζωνουν τα φιδια!!Ειμαι σε τριοροφη πολυκατοικια και μου κλεινουν την θεαση 5οροφα και 6οροφα θηρια!Προς το βουνο του Σχιστου εχω παλι ενα μικρο ανοιγμα αλλα δεν νομιζω να βρω κατι αξιολογο.
Βεβαια ενα σκανινγκ θα μας λυσει τις αποριες.
Θα δουμε..αν μπορεσω θα το κανω την Κυριακη.
Παντως η cantenna μου δουλευει μια χαρα!Την δοκιμασα σε φιλο στην Αργυρουπολη και εβγαζα πολυ καλο σημα.Ειχα gain 35(με ovislink) σε αποσταση 650m περιπου.

----------


## Dreamweaver

Welcome Θανάση.

----------


## panos36

Na kano mia erwtisi an xsereis kapoios ?.
egw eimai se ena 3orofo alla dystixos den exw taratsa einai me keramidia.ti mporoume na kanoume re paidia eimai sta 100metra apo to dimotiko kato apo tin panagitsa.sti nikaia.kai poso tha stoixisi to olothema 
gia na to balo an mpenei kiolas.
eyxaristw!  ::

----------


## papashark

> Na kano mia erwtisi an xsereis kapoios ?.
> egw eimai se ena 3orofo alla dystixos den exw taratsa einai me keramidia.ti mporoume na kanoume re paidia eimai sta 100metra apo to dimotiko kato apo tin panagitsa.sti nikaia.kai poso tha stoixisi to olothema 
> gia na to balo an mpenei kiolas.
> eyxaristw!


Nα σου κάνω και εγώ μια ερώτηση ?

Δεν είδες πουθενά ότι απαγορεύετε να γράφεις με greeklish ? Τις οδηγίες τις διάβασες ? Το μήνυμα που σου έβγαλε μόλις έγραψες greeklish το είδες ή το αγνόησες ?

Να σου κάνω μια ερώτηση ακόμα ?

Αφού εσύ αγνόησες τον κανόνα τον greeklish γιατί περιμένεις ότι δεν θα σε αγνοήσουν τα μέλη εδώ μέσα ?

----------


## panos36

OK. ΔΕΝ ΕΙΔΑ ΤΟΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΜΗΠΟΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙΤΕ ΑΝ ΓΙΝΕΝΕΤΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΣΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΜΟΥ

----------


## nikpanGR

> OK. ΔΕΝ ΕΙΔΑ ΤΟΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΜΗΠΟΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙΤΕ ΑΝ ΓΙΝΕΝΕΤΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΣΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΜΟΥ


και τα κεφαλαία απαγορεύονται.Πριν μπείς σε ένα forum πρώτα διαβάζεις τους κανόνες συμμετοχής....Αλλιώς δεν θα σου απαντάει κανείς...φιλική συμβουλή.... Χαλάρωσε και ξαναπάρτο από την αρχή.....Κάθε αρχή και δύσκολη.....

----------


## KYROS

Εντάξει μην τον παίρνεται από τα μούτρα τον γείτονα, έχουμε πέσει στα ίδια λάθει και εμείς όταν πρωτομπήκαμε.

Με την ευκαιρία θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν υπάρχει διαθέσιμο link σε α για να συνδεθώ και εγώ.

Ενημερώνω ότι όπως θα δείτε δεν είμαι σε προνομιούχα θέση, και ύψος, αυτό το λέω διότι όπως μου είχε πει κάποιος όταν επιχειρούσα πάλi στο παρελθόν
( άμα δεν είσαι σε κομβικό σημείο και δεν έχει να κερδίσει κάτι ο άλλος δεν σου κάνη link)

----------


## pilgrim

Υπαρχουν 3 και μαλιστα απο την μερια μου φιλε μου.Γυρνα πιατο και σε συνδεω.......

----------


## KYROS

Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε μου μα αν και ήμαστε στην ίδια οδό, εγώ βρίσκομε πολύ χαμηλά μετά την Μπελογιάννη, 3ος όροφος, είναι αδύνατη η επαφή.
Σε ευχαριστώ πάντως.
 ::

----------


## panos36

Ρε παιδια εγω ειμαι σωλομου και σηστου ειμαι σε 3ωροφο και εχω κεραμιδια απανο πως θα γινει η δουλεια .δεν εχω ταρατσα.αλλα θελω να γινω κομβος.

----------


## pilgrim

Γραψου πρωτα στο wind να δουμε που ακριβως βρισκεσαι στον χαρτη και ποιος ειναι πιο κοντα σου (ΑΡ κομβος) πανω στον οποιο θα συνδεθεις.....Αν εχεις οπτικη επαφη και απο τον οροφο που βρισκεσαι στηνεις και εναν εξοπλισμο client και απο τον μπαλκονι σου

----------


## panos36

Γραφτικα αλλα πωσ το καταλαβενουμε τον κομβο ειμαι εντελοσ νεοσ με αυτο  ::

----------


## panos36

Τι πρεπει να σας γραψω ?

----------


## pilgrim

Φιλε μου με ολο τον σεβασμο και χωρις να θελω να σε παρεξηγησω , στην αρχικη σελιδα υπαρχει ενα κουμπακι που λεει wind.Πατωντας το σου εμφανιζει μια νεα σελιδα που λεει:*Μετάβαση στις σελίδες του WiND*.Αμεσως μετα εχει ενα ψαχτηρι που βαζεις τον αριθμο που σου αποδωσε το wind που συνηθως ειναι 4ψηφιος η και πενταψηφιος.Εσυ μαλλον δεν εχεις ενα τετοιο αριθμο γιατι πολυ απλα δεν γραφτηκες!!!!Μπορεις ομως πολυ απλα σε εκεινη την σελιδα να κανεις *εγγραφη* και να ακολουθησεις ολες τις απαραιτητες διαδικασιες ....

----------


## panos36

και ομως φιλε μου γραφτηκα αν λεσ γιατο κομβο μου κοιτα αρηστερα στα στοιχια μου

----------


## pilgrim

Απο οτι ειδα καταχωρησες στα στοιχεια σου και τον nodeid σου.Αυτο εννουσαμε .Βλεποντας την σελιδα σου μπορεις στον χαρτη να δεις ποιος κομβος ειναι κοντα σου και σε ποιον συμφερει να συνδεθεις.Αυτο γινεται παρα μονο αν θα κανεις καποιο σκαν απο το μπαλκονι σου για να δεις τι κομβους πιανεις.....

----------


## panos36

λοιπον να μπουμε στο θεμα εγω δεν εχω ταρατσα .τι μπορουμε να κανουμε για αυτο?.και ποσο θα παει ο εξοπλησμοσ ολοσ για να γινο κομβος

----------


## panos36

συγνομη ειμαι και στο ησογειο

----------


## pilgrim

Μια προχειρη ιδεα για το πως μπορεις να ξεκινησεις:[url]http://www.priveshop.gr/product.php?code=403194&sess=1422246237[/url
Ειναι ο συνηθησμενος εξοπλισμος για αρχη...

----------


## panos36

ευχαρηστω πολυ φιλε μου εσυ που ακριβωσ εισαι στη νικαια?

----------


## Dreamweaver

> ευχαρηστω πολυ φιλε μου εσυ που ακριβωσ εισαι στη νικαια?


Εδώ Είναι…


Καλώς όρισες στο Δίκτυο!

----------

